# matthwes vs pse



## ralphie250 (Oct 6, 2017)

Long story short some idiot broke into my house about a month ago, stole a lot of stuff including all my guns and my bows. I had a matthwes monster mr5 and an jenings xlr. (No I didn't have a gun safe, yes I will be getting one) no I haven't even been in the woods this year and yes it sucks..

My question is this..... looking to get a new bow opinions on matthwes or pse?


----------



## Rooster600 (Oct 6, 2017)

I say Matthews over pse all day. I have a Halon 6 and it's by far the best, smoothest and fastest bow I've ever owned. It is a little heavy, but I'm not walking miles down here in Georgia either. I like the no cam as well. It's very smooth and shoots really well. I shot a couple of the new pse's and just didn't like how they felt or shot.


----------



## ralphie250 (Oct 6, 2017)

ive never shot a pse, so im not real sure how they are. as far as speed my mr5 was at 362 fps.


----------



## ak314 (Oct 6, 2017)

I say PSE over Matthews all day.  The new evolve cam bows are awesome.   With the new bows coming out you should be able to get a good deal on a slightly used 2017 on archerytalk.  That said, I'm sure you could be happy with either...or Obsession, or Hoyt.  Shoot them all and see.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 6, 2017)

No dog in the fight, but I would give a hard look at the new Pse bows. Nothing but praise from every review I've read. Mathews was the best a while back..... Ain't hit on much in the last several years IMO


----------



## wks41 (Oct 6, 2017)

My first bow was a Mathews and still love it.  I bought a Pse and sold it.  I hated the grip and the bow wanted to just out of my hands.  I personally like Mathews over Pse but that's just me.  Go to a shop and shoot both and see for yourself.   Good luck this season I hate that some low life did that.


----------



## gabowhntr (Oct 6, 2017)

I love my PSE and it was alot cheaper than a Mathews...


----------



## Rooster600 (Oct 6, 2017)

if you compare comparable bows from each manufacturer  you will find the Mathews is cheaper.


----------



## Permitchaser (Oct 6, 2017)

Hoyt


----------



## Forshaw3 (Oct 6, 2017)

I have the pse full throttle and love easy pull shoots awesome I'm shooting a gold tip velocity pro at 365fps.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Started out on PSE..now I shoot Mathews


----------



## Curvebow05 (Oct 6, 2017)

Both are excellent choices. I've shot PSE for a long time and am currently shooting a 2008 Dream season HF. Prior to this I shot a 2009 Dream Season GX. I have no need for a brand new one. I liked my GX better and you can pick one up for pretty cheap now. My favorite Matthews bow is the Z7 Xtreme. Since then I haven't seen much innovation and that was 2012. If you're looking to spend money on one, the new Carbon Air with the evolve cam is a dream bow.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 7, 2017)

The Mathews Halon 32 is the best bow I've shot in the last few years.  I don't buy a new bow every year.  I've got to be impressed enough to lay down my old bow for a new one.  The Halon 32 did it for me.


----------



## chris41081 (Oct 7, 2017)

It's all in what feels best for you. I used to shoot a PSE Carrera and loved it but it was finally time to upgrade. I bought a used Mathews Switchback and love it even more. But I won't bad mouth either one. Good luck.


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 7, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> The Mathews Halon 32 is the best bow I've shot in the last few years.  I don't buy a new bow every year.  I've got to be impressed enough to lay down my old bow for a new one.  The Halon 32 did it for me.



Hamp, you really need to find one of the Evolve bows somewhere and shoot it....


----------



## ralphie250 (Oct 7, 2017)

I have big hands and grip and feel are very important to me. ive never shot a hoyt.... I just like the way my mr5 felt. the Jennings I had was the first ever bow I had bought many many years ago.  just don't know of anywhere that I can go and "test drive" them


----------



## Rooster600 (Oct 7, 2017)

Well if you're in Jonesboro you aren't  too far from archery academy in Columbus ga, they carry Mathews and prime and you can shoot them. And just across the river is archery connection in phenix city and the carry pse, Hoyt, obsession, and elite. Both stores will let you shoot what they have. I don't know of archery stores closer to you as I am not familiar with that area.


----------



## Derek Snider (Oct 7, 2017)

You can’t go wrong with either bow you asked about. I would shoot both and decide what works best for you and your needs. I will say that Mathews hold their resale value better than any other bow manufacturer out there. I’m not sure why, but they do.


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 7, 2017)

Chucks in Warner Robins has a few different brands. Mathews, PSE, Obsession, and I believe Hoyt.


----------



## chill15 (Oct 7, 2017)

Mathews by a country mile!!!


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (Oct 8, 2017)

If you're in Jonesboro go to Stockbridge Army/Navy. They got what you're looking for.


----------



## Curvebow05 (Oct 10, 2017)

Derek Snider said:


> You can’t go wrong with either bow you asked about. I would shoot both and decide what works best for you and your needs. I will say that Mathews hold their resale value better than any other bow manufacturer out there. I’m not sure why, but they do.



Marketing. Really good marketing.


----------



## ralphie250 (Oct 12, 2017)

CowetaLonghorn said:


> If you're in Jonesboro go to Stockbridge Army/Navy. They got what you're looking for.



The one on 42 hwy? There is a guy there named matt he is the CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored. but I didn't know that you could "Test drive" bows there


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm a mathews man myself i own 3,call army/navy in stockbridge he has set up my last 2 for me.i know gables in douglasville should have some to shoot i've shot there before


----------



## sadler2 (Oct 17, 2017)

Mathews Halon 6 best bow ive ever owned. Like someone else said before its a little on the heavier side, but it will drive tacks and is easy to draw and hold at full draw.


----------



## kennethc68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Evolve will blow your mind. If your a hunter you need to try this one. I was a Hoyt shooter until this bow.


----------



## ralphie250 (Oct 23, 2017)

kennethc68 said:


> evolve will blow your mind. If your a hunter you need to try this one. I was a hoyt shooter until this bow.



pse?


----------



## snooker1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Shot a PSE Fire Storm Lite for years, I loved it and had no desire to get ride of it. A few years ago we were shooting in the back yard and when I released the arrow I heard the limb crack, the two guys I was shooting with heard it also. "Very distinct sound". I sent the bow back to PSE and they advised me yes it was cracked, since they had not made this bow in over 8 years they had no replacement limbs. So the search was on for a new bow, my intent was a new PSE. While in the local archery shop looking at new bows I was approached by a person who asked me why not a Mathews, I pointed at the price tag $999.99 for just a bow was way out of my price range. He told me I should shot they bow before I made any decisions. He set up a new Creed and I shot it. I was very impressed with this bow and it's performance, balance and feel. Still out of my price range I handed it back, well come to find out he was the rep for Mathews. He offered me they bow and all the accessories he put on it for $500.00, I guess I had a stunned look on my face and he promised me that if I continued to shot I would eventually purchase another Mathews bow and he would have done his job. Yes I purchased the bow and I love it.


----------



## BeefMaster (Dec 6, 2017)

I believe that the specs are going to be close on most high end models regardless of manufacturer.  That being said my dad and I are both Matthews shooters.  I've tried PSE and I did not shoot it nearly as well.    I shot a Matthews Ultramax for a LONG time and then changed over to a switchback XT when Pop upgraded.  Personal preference and the "way it feels/shoots" goes a long way.


----------

